# Thuốc Vecni Flour: thành phần, công dụng, giá bán, có tốt không



## mekhoeconthongminh (22/7/20)

*Thuốc Vecni fluor là gì?*

Tại các nước phát triển trên thế giới, sử dụng *Vecni fluor* (tên tiếng Anh là Fluor Varnish) là giải pháp thường quy được thực hiện cho trẻ để bảo vệ răng con khi sự tấn công của vi khuẩn, ngăn ngừa sâu răng. Cụ thể là Vecni Fluor sẽ được bôi trực tiếp lên toàn bộ bề mặt hàm răng sữa, giúp tạo ra một lớp màng bảo vệ răng tăng cường tái khoáng hóa cho men răng, giúp hồi phục những tổn thương sâu răng sớm và giảm tốc độ tiến triển của những lỗ sâu đã hình thành.Vecni Fluor được chỉ định cho các bé có tình trạng sâu răng sữa sớm, sâu răng tiến triển, các bé có nguy cơ sâu răng do khả năng vệ sinh răng miệng kém.


​
*Thuốc bôi răng Vecni fluor có hiệu quả với việc ngừa sâu răng cho bé*

Fluor đóng vai trò như là tấm lá chắn cho lớp men răng bên ngoài khỏi sự tác động của vi khuẩn làm phân hủy men răng và ngăn ngừa sự mẫn cảm với các cơn đau do axit gây ra:

Flour có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc phòng chống sâu răng, làm răng cứng chắc hơn.

Men răng là tổ chức cứng nhất của cơ thể. Thành phần chủ yếu của men răng là apatit, chiếm đến 96%. Fluor là nguyên tố không mùi vị, có khả năng ngấm vào men răng, biến các apatit thành fluoroatit, làm cho men răng cứng chắc hơn và ít bị hòa tan trong axit nên phòng tránh được sâu răng.

Flour cùng với canxi giúp cho việc kiến tạo men răng (trong thời kỳ hình thành men răng từ trong bụng mẹ). Đồng thời khi răng đã hình thành, các chất này có vai trò “tái khoáng” phủ một lớp lên bề mặt men răng làm cứng chắc men răng sữa cũng như răng vĩnh viễn, răng bị chớm (sún và bị sâu) nên phòng tránh được sâu răng.

*Thuốc bôi răng vecni flour* – giải pháp giảm ê buốt, phòng ngừa và ngăn chặn sâu răng cho bé

Viện hàn lâm khoa học Nhi khoa Hoa Kỳ (AAPD), Hiệp hội Nha khoa Hoa Kỳ (ADA) và Trung tâm kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa bệnh tật (CDC) đều cho rằng fluoride an toàn cho trẻ em và là giải pháp hữu hiệu trong việc duy trì sức khỏe răng miệng.



​

Trên thực tế, việc tiếp xúc và sử dụng flour nói chung đặc biệt quan trọng đối với sự phát triển và hình thành răng khỏe mạnh ở lứa tuổi từ 6 tháng đến 16 tuổi. Đây là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng để răng hình thành và hoàn thiện răng vĩnh viễn.

Nên bố mẹ có thể yên tâm vì *Thuốc bôi răng Vecni Fluor* có lợi và an toàn cho tất cả trẻ nhỏ, bởi nó giúp che chắn bảo vệ các răng non khỏi sự axit hóa lớp men răng, ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn tấn công phá hủy men răng gây sâu răng. Chỉ với một lượng nhỏ được sử dụng, và hầu như không có bất kỳ chất florua nào được nuốt vào vì lớp vecni này sẽ nhanh chóng bám vào răng và cứng lại.

Vecni Fluor được nghiên cứu để sử dụng tuyệt đối an toàn cả cho trẻ vài tháng tuổi, ngay khi mới xuất hiện những chiếc răng sữa đầu tiên. Giải pháp này nên được thực hiện 6 tháng một lần (2 lần trong một năm) để đem đến hiệu quả tối ưu nhất cho hàm răng, nụ cười của con.

*Cách bôi thuốc Vecni Flour tại nhà cho bé*

Bố mẹ vệ sinh sạch răng miệng cho con(nếu ở nha khoa thì răng được sạch kỹ lưỡng hơn và tốt hơn). Sau đó mở tuýp Vecni Flour ra rồi trọn đều dung dịch gel có sẵn trong tuýp thuốc lại vơi nhau. Típ nhỏ là sau khi trộn thì bạn nên để dung dịch ở ngoài cho sánh lại rồi mới bôi lên răng cho bé. Như vậy khi bôi lên toàn bộ mặt trong và ngoài cho bé sẽ nhanh khô hơn và bé sẽ dễ chịu hơn do không phải há miệng lâu. Còn nếu mới trộn thì dung dịch lỏng sẽ khó bôi hơn.


​

Sau đó bạn dùng chiếc cọ đi kèm tuýp thuốc rồi bảo bé há miệng và quết đều khắp răng cho bé. Việc bôi vecni flour lên răng bé nó sẽ bám luôn vào răng và khô luôn nên bạn không lo bé nuốt phải nhé.

Bôi thuốc Vecni Flour cho tất cả các răng thì các bạn không nên cho bé ăn gì hay uống gì trong vòng 1h. Bôi xong cũng không cần vệ sinh lại hay cho bé súc miệng nhé.

*Địa chỉ bán thuốc bôi răng cho trẻ:
*
Bạn có thể đặt mua Online bằng cách ấn vào website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam
Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

